# Selling Honey Sticks



## Chef Isaac (Jul 26, 2004)

How did the honey sticks made with your honey sell?


----------



## Swobee (May 18, 2007)

Bill,

How are you labeling? Just a complete label on the display container? Or do you package them in groups, say 5 or 10/package and label that? Are you talking about a farmer's market or flea market like the ones at Kansas Coliseum at Park City? Sales in a store instead require stringent labeling.

If you were selling at a country market or grocery store-type retail outlet, would you pack them up in groups of 5 or10 and have a complete label or what?? We're looking to this arena later this year with some locally owned convenience stores. I'd thought about a small flyer wiht cautions, ingredients, etc. that would be in a folder on the straw display. I believe the labels must be attached to the individual product instead. If possible, we'd like to be in their conv. stores by mid/late-July when college students start returning (and still have cash) in thier pockets. We have an opportunity to sell straws at some area high school consession stands also - we supply product, and someone else runs the stand. The janitors will love me!


----------



## BULLSEYE BILL (Oct 2, 2002)

Chef, I didn't sell any of my honey in the sticks you made for me. They were used for taste testing, and oddly enough the buckwheat was a hit.

It seems like some of the people just wanted something different. They may have been looking for a varietal honey, but once they tried the buckwheat they went for it.

I was stingy with the sticks of spring and fall honey. I ended up doing the dip the coffee stir stick in the sample jars. What a deal. People who had no intention to buy honey would after getting tempted to 'try' a taste test.

I had to have a helper at the fair just to sell sticks while I worked the crowd. One of my helpers was laughing that he felt like he was selling crack, there was a line of five and six deep most of the time waiting to get sticks.

Browsers walking through the tents, (yes I had two set up), would not always ask but it was obvious that they were wondering what the color difference was in the honeys. Once pointed out the next question was 'Would you like to try them?" We would go taste them and the sale was immanent.  Same thing with the spun honey.

The fair is always a lot of work, but the fun of selling $2500. in honey in two days is satisfying.

I got a call yesterday from a lady that wants to buy the rest of the straws that I had left over. Darn, I'll have to re-order.


----------



## BULLSEYE BILL (Oct 2, 2002)

Swobee, my GF is a potter, so I use some containers she made for me. I print off labels and tape them on the container. The straws are loose in the container and are sold individually.

I was selling at a Renaissance Faire here in Wichita, we have two, one in the spring and one in the fall. I have no intention to sell them in stores, but packaging them four to a pack and a buck a pack would be a fair deal.


----------

